# Fences



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

My maltese ran out of the house when we were coming in and got on to the road we yelled at her and she stopped but it took her awhile to stop and she is too fast for any of us to catch her....

I was wondering if electric fences are safe for malteses we would never let her outside by herself but just for when we are coming in and out of the house i would have that collar on her so that she could not run away

Are there ones that are safer for smaller dogs...

Does anyone have an electric fence??


Thanks!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahhhh! Don't get an electric fence for your Malt!! :new_shocked: Couldn't a regular, sturdy fence around your yard do the trick?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#9932CC">Electric fences are cruel to use on ANY dog. It does not teach the dog proper boundaries, they live in FEAR of crossing the line. Also, for those that have used them, they apparently only shock them for about a foot after crossing the invisible line, and then stop shocking. So, if your dog is running very fast, they can and will still cross the line.

What you should do instead of use an electric fence is to either crate your dog every time you leave the house or simply teach your dog to stay on command when you leave and enter the house. London was only 5 months old when she learned the command "stay" when I opened the front door, and "back" (she backs up) when I enter the house.

The last solution is to install a real fence, but that might not be an option for you.</span>*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please don't get an electric fence. My sister has one for her larger dogs. Something happened when she first got it and I remember her telling me that she kept smelling an awful odor. She finally realized that something was wrong with one of the collars (she has two dogs) and it had burned a hole in her dogs neck and it was smelling something terrible. Anyway, she got the man out there that had installed it and he straightened it out. I could not image this happening to a smaller dog. It may have been fatal. This hasn't happened since but it just seemed so cruel to me.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

If you are willing to take the time to put the collar on her, why not just put her in another room while you are going in and out? The fence is cruel. Please, please do not use the fence.

Take some time and train your dog to sit at the door until or unless she is invited to come out. Anything, but please, no electric fence. Think about it. Those electrical currents are supposed to keep 100# dogs from going through that "hot" area. What would that kind of current feel like to a 4# baby?


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I have not used our electric fence with Spring and Summer. However, I DID use them with our two Westies. I didn't find them cruel at all..in fact, just the opposite. It kept them safe and I only used it when I was out with them. It allowed them to run around and after the first training by the installer, they never once crossed the line in 12 years, so never got shocked at all. They knew their boundaries and I didn't have any worry of them running into the street or anywhere else unsafe.

The only reason I'm not using it for my girls now is that I think they are too small to carry around the collars. There are at least 3 levels of "shock" and the same shock for a 100 pound dog would not be used for small dogs.

I have taught them sit and stay. I can't ever seem to guarantee 100 percent that they are going to listen to me and that frightens me, but I keep working with them daily on the commands. I can only say that I never had any worries or fright with my Westies running away. We live in an area that does not allow fence structures, so that was not an option and I wanted them safe.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I have invisible fences at both my residences. My fluffs are both about 10 lbs and neither of them have ever breeched the line. In fact, Theena never even breeched the line during training, she knew better. The training only take about a week and it's very simple. For a 10lb. dog, the collar is not too clumbsy. I actually altered a slightly smaller web collar to accept the battery case and it works great.! We have the battery set at the lowest possible setting and even have a 'shunt' which reduces it further. They get a reminder in the form of an audible sound coming from their collars when they get within 5-15 feet of the line depending on the distance setting.

In the summertime we are on many acres of land and we keep the acres around the house tick free and groomed, they both have full run of it. Without the invisible fence they'd be chasing after every bunny and in the case of Hercules, he's chased after UPS trucks and every car that came on the property...right next to the WHEELS! I had a highly respected trainer, Mark Street, come and help me train my fluffs. They have a lot of freedom because of this safety device and no I'm not going to fence in acres or make a small outdoor enclosure for them. I did not train them until they were probably 7 lbs.

In the winter, our home is in a traditional suburb and the invisible fence keeps my fluffs from running into the street. We can all go out in the morning and fetch the newspaper in the driveway and no need to worry that they'll try and run after a kid on a bike etc. They both 'poddy outside' and use a doggie door to go in and out. I never worry that when they go our they'll be tempted by any distraction to leave the neighborhood. 

So..you can tell I like mine. My fLuffs know when we take the collar off, we go for a walk with harnesses or go for a ride in the car. Otherwise, they are on. I'm happy. Feel free to pm me if you want more details,

good luck, mary anna, herk and theena


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We live on a couple of acres in a fairly isolated subdivision in the country, and like Mary Anna, I really like my fence. I have 2 IGs, and they have the run of the property. Once they hear the beep, they know not to go any further. The alternative is to take them outside on a leash. I mean, these are IGs, they're sight hounds; they're runners. This way, they get to run. 

Now having said that, Tanner does not wear a collar because he never ever goes outside without me. Ever. He's not much of a runner, either, and stays close to me. If I'm not right behind him, he'll stop and look back for me (I think it's so cute when he does that.) Anyway, we are in the country, and there are all manner of critters out here, Barn Owls are prevalent as are the Redtail Hawks, and I won't even tell you all how many copperheads we kill in a year.

I know the collars sound harsh and I understand. But it works very well for the other dogs. My neighbor has a Springer Spaniel who also has the run of his property but knows what his boundaries are.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I should add that at our prior home, we did have our backyard fenced in. My westie just quickly dug right under the fence and out she went. I was outside with her in the garden and she did it in about 2 minutes flat. I found the electric fence to be much more secure for that reason.

The downside of electric fences to me is that it doesn't stop any other critter from coming into the yard. That's why I would still be out with the pooches while they ran all over the yard.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

ps. When I'm not home, Herk and Theena have an small fenced outside area they can access to pee. They still wear the collars though in case they learn to escape that area and think they can go for a joy ride. Part of the situation is that I'm outside a lot myself, gardening. This way we get to share each other's company without having to tie them up. I tried a little outdoor tent at first as well as a stake but neither were good solutions.

anyway,,,good luck


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Please do not get an electric fence for a maltese. 

IMHO the primary reason to not use one of these kind of fences is the fact that anything can come into your yard while your dog cannot get out. In other words you make your dog a target for larger animals. 

I do not know what your situation is in terms of what is allowable in your neighborhood. I know we just bought a house and we have been having to wait to install our fence until the HOA reviewed our request (just got approval yesterday :aktion033: ) But I would try to set up as safe a system as is allowable and I would also work on training. Come is the most important command, followed by stay. Every dog should have a reliable come and a reliable stay. Both commands can be a life saver.


----------

